# Router table insert plate issues



## Chard (5 Feb 2014)

Hi all !

Firstly I'm fairly new here so I apologise if this is in the wrong section! i couldn't find a section titles "am i being an silly person?"

so the problem I'm having is with my workbench that I've just fitted a router table insert into. the insert fits great and I've drilled the holes in the plate, but i cant see how I'm going to fit the router. Its hard enough with the router plate and router on the top of the bench but the router wont fit through the aperture i cut for the insert plate.

This means ill have to somehow support the router from below and pray to the woodworking gods that i can find the holes for the machine screws!

I'm hoping someone out there has solved this problem!

I'm using the Trend router table insert plate and the Erbauer ERB380ROU router from screwfix.

Thanks in advance 

Chard


----------



## nev (5 Feb 2014)

Hello and welcome
If I am reading correctly, the router is too big to fit through the hole for the insert? 
i see 4 options
1. Pray , as you suggest above
2. get a smaller router
3. make a larger insert to fit the insert into 
4. hinge the bench top


----------



## carlb40 (5 Feb 2014)

Have you tried putting the insert plate / router in diagonally and then turning? It is what i have to do with my router and same insert plate as you.


----------



## Chard (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the quick response guys!

Nev- I can't really hinge the top of the benchtop. It's a big ol workbench. I can't afford another router either 

Carl- this seems like an such an obvious solution that I'm a little embarrassed I didn't think of it! 

Next question for you all...

As the router has a hold down switch I was thinking I'll have to zip tie it pressed in and use the wall switch.
Not the safest I guess but again I can't see another way round it.

Does anyone else do this?

Chard


----------



## Grahamshed (6 Feb 2014)

I had to take the handles of my Dewalt so it fit easily through the hole, not a problem if it is intended to stay in the table

Zip ties are commonly used but I also rigged up a NVR switch on the table and control the router with that. The table becomes an 'extension lead' in affect


----------



## carlb40 (6 Feb 2014)

A zip tie is fine, i think you can also get a velcro version, so if there is a problem you just pull the velcro off . 

And +1 to an NVR switch. Safety first


----------



## Tim_H (6 Feb 2014)

I took the handle off my Erbauer router and zip tied the switch, with a plug in NVR from Axminster. 

I did not use it much as frankly I felt it was not as safe as I would have liked. I think that was more my natural caution around fast spinning sharp metal things!

I am much happier with my Draper Expert router which has a seperate fixed base (now attached to my router table) with a detachable motor and a flip on and off switch. 

Whatever you do be confident it is safe and that you are happy with your set up.


----------

